# EMU 0404 USB 2.0 Midi/Audio Interface



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*E-MU 0404 | USB 96kHz*

Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
Sampling mode: 24-bit, 96 kHz

1/4" to 1/4" on both channels











*Frequency response*




















*Noise Level*




















*Dynamic range*




















*THD + Noise (at -3 dB FS)*




















*Intermodulation distortion*




















*Stereo crosstalk*




















*IMD (swept tones)*

















​


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*E-MU 0404 | USB 48kHz*

Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
Sampling mode: 24-bit, 48 kHz

1/4" to 1/4" on both channels











*Frequency response*




















*Noise Level*




















*Dynamic range*




















*THD + Noise (at -3 dB FS)*




















*Intermodulation distortion*




















*Stereo crosstalk*




















*IMD (swept tones)*

















​


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*E-MU 0404 | USB 44.1kHz*

Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
Sampling mode: 24-bit, 44.1 kHz

1/4" to 1/4" on both channels











*Frequency response*




















*Noise Level*




















*Dynamic range*




















*THD + Noise (at -3 dB FS)*




















*Intermodulation distortion*




















*Stereo crosstalk*




















*IMD (swept tones)*

















​


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Reserved.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

That's a great job Andrew!!


----------

